# Weissentein Pass - Suitable or unsuitable for motorhome?



## Starburst06 (Mar 16, 2014)

Looking for advice or information about taking a motorhome over the Weissentein Pass (between Gänsbrunnen and Oberdorf) in the Jura Mountains. We'd be travelling in July in a just over 6 metre long 3.5 tonne motorhome.

I know parts of it are steep, 20%, but can't find out about width, passing places, very tight turns etc.. Input from anyone who has been over it would be much appreciated.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We did most of Jura last year but not that pass. Most of the roads were pretty easy and nothing like you would find in the Alps. There are loads of roads crossing over the top into Switzlerand though. Most of them a doddle. 

Work on the wheelie bin theory and 3.5t limit. If there are bins on the road and no 3.5t limit then the bin waggon goes up so its doable.


----------



## Starburst06 (Mar 16, 2014)

After some more research I found the Swiss Motorhome site, which indicates this pass is definitely not for motorhomes. Google it and look for the alpine passes pages.

Forum won't let me post a link without paying to subscribe.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Subscribe then ya cheapskate!


----------



## Starburst06 (Mar 16, 2014)

bigtree said:


> Subscribe then ya cheapskate!


That's sure going to encourage me....


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Starburst06 said:


> bigtree said:
> 
> 
> > Subscribe then ya cheapskate!
> ...


That wasted one............. :roll:

Only 2 left... :wink:


----------

